# Spanish Fork River????



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Does anyone know if there are many fish in the SPanish Fork River that runs through town?
It's close, but I've never seen anyone fishing it.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Try it. I've only tried behind what looks like an elementary school and I got a nice thick brown within a couple of tries with a blue fox.

I can't help but wonder how big of an impact the diversion in the canyon makes though. A lot of times, they've got it completely dry below that diversion and I'm not sure where it flows back in since it always seems to have water again by Main Street, just out of town.

??


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

BIGBEAN said:


> 8)


?


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

nor-tah wrote:


> ?


You nailed it on the head, it is a big question.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

If I lived a little closer, I'd probably get stubborn and find out the scoop for my own curiosity, but the only reason I ever get near the SF River is when I'm driving HWY 6 or picking up my wife and kid from the in-law's. No time for research then.

Maybe this summer, I'll follow it for awhile.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

LOAH: I have a friend who owns some land on the river.
Invited me to fish it haven't got the chance i'll ask him your question for ya.


----------

